# New alternative pollinator's book!



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

This looks to be a good book!

"For Beekeepers: Detailed information on each alternative pollinator's biology and susceptibility to disease, pests and chemicals, as well as step-by-step instructions on how to rear and manage alternative pollinators." 


"The book features 130+ color photos, 10 chapters, 7 appendices, nest construction details, parasite and disease management guidelines and a sample contract. Includes a bibliography and list of additional resources." 

This book was produced with support from the US Department of Agriculture's Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education program. 

Publication Number: NRAES 186
Cost: $23.50
Length: 162 pages
Published: 2010
ISBN: 9781933395203
Authors: Eric Mader, Marla Spivak, Elaine Evans
Features: 130+ color photos, 10 chapters, 7 appendices, nest construction details, parasite and disease management guidelines, sample contract

NRAES will begin shipping books on March 22. 

For ordering and price information:

http://www.nraes.org/nra_order.taf?...d=191&_UserReference=0CF2CA108804EA444B911247


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Walliebee!


----------

